# P.c.b.



## scotsnwater (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi 
I have just retired and will be in Panama city beach for three months starting in january, I am going to try surf fishing and would like to know where to buy my gear when I arrive , also what can I expect to catch either from the beach or from a pier. I also enjoy fresh water fishing so any help here would also be appreceated. I am comming from Canada.

Thanks John....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

January will be slow, fishing picks back up in mid-March. Surf fishing may find you some whiting, redfish and bluefish. Pier fishing will get you the same fish plus bonita.

Tackle, your best bet is Half Hitch Tackle on Thomas Drive.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

emanuel said:


> January will be slow, fishing picks back up in mid-March. Surf fishing may find you some whiting, redfish and bluefish. Pier fishing will get you the same fish plus bonita.
> 
> Tackle, your best bet is Half Hitch Tackle on Thomas Drive.


Is that the shop that had the huge Jewfish hanging out front ?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That would be correct


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to buy tackle from them back in the mid eighties when I was stationed there in the Coast Guard. I still have a rod & reel I bought from them back then. That's great they are still in business. I remember them having a real nice selection....and one huge azz fish hangin out front


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

If Half-Hitch doesn't have it ya prolly don't need it. There might be a few Pompano around that time of year.


----------



## Xi Bowhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

I just found out that I will be in PCB for a week in January. I will be surf fishing, taking a one day charter bottom fishing, and I may visit the jetty.

Can I use the same baits (cut bonito and shrimp) to surf fish that time of year and expect some results?

I saw that red fish and blue fish can be caught that time of year, but what about sharks? Any other species that is readily caught that time of year?

If I could get into a mess of bules that would be just fine by me.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fresh dead shrimp will work in the surf. Clam or sandfleas will work for the pompano. I'd avoid the cut bonita.


----------



## Xi Bowhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

emanuel said:


> Fresh dead shrimp will work in the surf. Clam or sandfleas will work for the pompano. I'd avoid the cut bonita.



Any reason for avoiding the bonita?

Where could I pick up some clam and what type of rig should I use for it?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Crabs will pick it to pieces. Not sure if clam is available locally. A double-drop rig with fresh shrimp should get you some whiting.


----------

